# Where Are All the Permanent Technical Support Jobs?



## DemonDragonJ (Jun 26, 2016)

I am pursuing a career in technical support and have been doing so for six years, now, but I regrettably have not been able to find a permanent position in all that time, a fact that greatly bothers me. All of the positions that I have had have been contract positions that had the possibility of becoming permanent, but did not, with the most recent of these being a nine-month position at a major pharmaceutical company that was the best job that I have ever had, a position that I thought might become permanent, but did not, much to my great displeasure. Even when I am searching for a new job position, most of the positions that I find are several-month contract positions that may or may not become permanent.

I do not understand why this is, since companies need to have permanent technical support staff, and they must find people to hold such positions. I myself need to find a stable and long-term position if I am to support myself as time passes, and the fact that such positions seem to be very scarce has me worried. I cannot do short-term contract work forever, so any assistance that anyone could offer to me would be greatly appreciated.

What can anyone else here say about this? Where are all the permanent technical support jobs?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kikyo (Jun 27, 2016)

Are the positions you apply for only contract positions? Have you seen any advertised that are not contract positions? 
Where are you looking? Are you on Linkedin (or your local equivalent)? Are you researching the companies before applying to them? Are you working through an employment agency? I'm asking because it seems as though how you are finding positions seems to steer you to contract positions and not permanent ones. 

A lot contract positions will be advertised because they have an opening because a current employee is off for a while for some reason. Or there is a special project that requires extra help from current staff, so extra help at a lower tier will be necessary for a short while. 

There are a lot of different kinds of circumstances a company may be in to advertise a contract position. I avoid any such positions as a general rule. My current position started out as a permanent part time tech support job. Within 5 months, I was full time. We just got some cutbacks, but my position is still secure, partially because I am no longer the newest member of the dept.


----------



## baconbits (Jun 28, 2016)

DDJ, do you have a degree?


----------



## Mider T (Jun 28, 2016)

Not in Western Massachusetts.


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Jun 28, 2016)

baconbits said:


> DDJ, do you have a degree?



I have both an associate's degree and a bachelor's degree, and I plan to eventually work for a master's degree, when I can afford to do so. Why do you ask?


----------



## baconbits (Jun 28, 2016)

I just had to make sure you weren't looking for jobs with a certificate.  I see lots of jobs out there in your field.  What sites are you using to search?


----------



## The Gr8 Destroyer (Jun 29, 2016)

Why don't you start your own company. Be your own boss. Take over the goofy ass state of Massachusetts.


----------



## Akatora (Jul 18, 2016)

It's probably more of a general job issue where society start more "effectively" using the money. Which is another way of saying they're saving on some jobs.


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Jul 19, 2016)

baconbits said:


> I just had to make sure you weren't looking for jobs with a certificate.  I see lots of jobs out there in your field.  What sites are you using to search?



I am using Monster.com, CareerBuilder, Indeed.com, Craigslist, and many agencies, as well. Do you have any recommendations for job-searching resources?



The Gr8 Destroyer said:


> Why don't you start your own company. Be your own boss. Take over the goofy ass state of Massachusetts.



I would like to do that, but I currently do not have sufficient money or resources to do that; I need to save enough money to repay my remaining college loan (having already fully repaid one of them) and also to afford my own place of residence before I can even consider starting my own business. I also wish to obtain a master's degree at some point, a venture which shall cost even more money, still, so I definitely cannot start my own business, at the present time.


----------

